# Baptists and FV?



## jwright82 (Jul 12, 2010)

I have heard and read that FV is making in roads into Baptist like thinking. My question is in what ways or areas is it influencing Reformed Baptist thought?


----------



## Willem van Oranje (Jul 12, 2010)

jwright82 said:


> I have heard and read that FV is making in roads into Baptist like thinking. My question is in what ways or areas is it influencing Reformed Baptist thought?


 
Well, see, since baptism is regenerational, it's best to put it off as long as possible, to make sure all the sin gets washed away at the last possible second. Oh, wait, that was 3rd century North Africa.


----------



## jwright82 (Jul 12, 2010)

Yeah well Augustine may not have been perfect but he will always be Paleo-reformed in mind.


----------



## Herald (Jul 12, 2010)

James, in order for the FV to take hold in a Baptist church, paedobaptism would be a prerequisite. I could see this happening in a doctrinally challenged Baptist church, but not otherwise.


----------



## Porter (Jul 12, 2010)

I hadn't heard that, where did you come across this James? I thought it was just a paedo problem.

But, seriously, I was wondering when this might trickle into the RB arena (and worrying that it would eventually).


----------



## jwright82 (Jul 12, 2010)

I read on some posts here and the internet I thought said it was making an influence. I could be completly off here but I will try to find it....?

---------- Post added at 08:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:56 PM ----------

Well I can't find the one I am thinking of, I am very sorry if I wasted any bodies time. The post was made by a RB if my memory serves me corectly and they said "thankfully this is just a presbyterian problem"...Or something very close to that. And someone responded yes it is influencing us..or something like that. I guess I remembered wrong sorry. I feel foolish now.


----------



## Willem van Oranje (Jul 12, 2010)

Herald said:


> James, in order for the FV to take hold in a Baptist church, paedobaptism would be a prerequisite. I could see this happening in a doctrinally challenged Baptist church, but not otherwise.



Yinz already have Free Will Baptists, which are probably not too far off.


----------



## LawrenceU (Jul 12, 2010)

This might be the thread that is being referenced: http://www.puritanboard.com/f77/federal-vision-new-threat-baptists-51034/

As wacky as it sounds there is a bit of FV influence taking place in some circles. It is more the influence of NT Wright and his NPP than pure FV. What I have seen falls usually within these errors: A gross misapplication of the judicial decree of righteousness in salvation, a misunderstanding of what role baptism plays in salvation, and a weird angle on the Covenants. 

It is a very strange concoction in great part due to the lack of congruency in the timing of baptism. I'm at a loss as to why it would even have a leg upon which to stand, but then again no error/heresy has support.


----------



## jwright82 (Jul 12, 2010)

LawrenceU said:


> This might be the thread that is being referenced: http://www.puritanboard.com/f77/federal-vision-new-threat-baptists-51034/
> 
> As wacky as it sounds there is a bit of FV influence taking place in some circles. It is more the influence of NT Wright and his NPP than pure FV. What I have seen falls usually within these errors: A gross misapplication of the judicial decree of righteousness in salvation, a misunderstanding of what role baptism plays in salvation, and a weird angle on the Covenants.
> 
> It is a very strange concoction in great part due to the lack of congruency in the timing of baptism. I'm at a loss as to why it would even have a leg upon which to stand, but then again no error/heresy has support.


 
Wow I got the direct quote totally wrong but in the thread entitled "Who is the more vocal opponant of FV" You said this 




> Amazingly there are some Baptist churches that are flirting with FVish theologies. I know that does not make sense. It does however point to a fact about false doctrine. If it is embraced by some it will appeal to others who will morph the application of the kernel to fit their situation.



That is what I was refering to. I really got the quote wrong but that is what I meant. It was so long ago that I forgot the exact quote. Sorry about that all, I should have researched better I opened my mouth.


----------



## greenbaggins (Jul 12, 2010)

If I were to make a guess, I would say that it isn't really influencing Reformed Baptist circles unless the RB's are actually converting to FV, which is in fact what most FV'ers were before their "conversion" to Reformed theology. They just take the pendulum too far in their "conversion," as many seem to do. Their perception of RB's are a denigration of the sacraments, and so they hold them up too highly. They see RB baptism as just "someone getting wet," and so they over-react to that.


----------



## Herald (Jul 12, 2010)

Lane,

Most FV'ers were RB's before their conversion to FV? I would have thought the majority of FV'ers come from Presbyterian churches.


----------



## greenbaggins (Jul 12, 2010)

Herald said:


> Lane,
> 
> Most FV'ers were RB's before their conversion to FV? I would have thought the majority of FV'ers come from Presbyterian churches.


 
Most of them are _now_ in Presbyterian churches. But before that, almost to a man, they were Baptists.


----------



## Herald (Jul 12, 2010)

greenbaggins said:


> Herald said:
> 
> 
> > Lane,
> ...



Wow. This totally blows my understanding of the propagation of the FV. I guess when Baptists go bad they _really _go bad.


----------



## LawrenceU (Jul 12, 2010)

What Lane says is true. A good number of the more visible proponents of FV were originally baptists. But, they were not really of us or else that would not have gone out from us.


----------



## jwright82 (Jul 13, 2010)

LawrenceU said:


> What Lane says is true. A good number of the more visible proponents of FV were originally baptists. But, they were not really of us or else that would not have gone out from us.


 
Just so I understand what you refering to in that other thread I quoted you from?


----------

